# 8.5 week old wont stop crying



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

We picked up our little girl Missy yesterday.

We had her in the crate and she cried but did sleep.

when I try to leave her in the kitchen with toys water and food even while I just go to put rubish in bin she wont stop crying and yelping.

I know its only our first day but was wondering if there is any tips I can use to start getting her used to being on her own for these short periods, like when I need to go in the shower.
I have tried leaving the radio on but this dosn't seem to work.

she will sleep and be quiet if right next to me on couch or on me but not on her own. I have to leave her for 2 hrs tomorow and my mum will be looking after her so worried how she is going to cope?
Thanks


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

These first few days are important for a little pup - she is apart from her mum and siblings and in a strange environment so it is no surprise that she is unsettled. Keep calm yourself and keep in mind that Rome was not built in a day - personally I would persist in what you are doing - although initially I would be cuddling her on the floor not the couch and not lifting her up all the time. When you need to go to the bin, or to have a shower pop her in the kitchen and leave her - don't make a fuss when you go, or when you come back - be completely matter of fact about it. She will get to know the routine. I would also make sure from the start that you have a sensible routine sorted for her with lots of undisturbed planned sleep time. Baby puppies really, really need lots of sleep.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to just let mine follow me...made for a puppy that felt secure. Now they lie on my bed and sleep whilst I shower. They still follow me to the bin though. They are content to be left. But the rapturous reception upon my return is loud, boisterous, ditsy and very, very loving! Get used to them wanting to follow you. It's inherent in their nature. As for your mum....tell her to snuggle on the couch with your little one. Puppy will sleep and Mum can watch telly.


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi thank you so much, I will keep doing what I am doing. Gosh it's hard to her her cry, and I am very much for picking her up and cuddling her, I will try to cut this down a bit.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

No give her the cuddles. Might make it worse if you stop. She's just a baby. She needs the security a cuddle gives her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cuddles are fine - I just think that it is best to do it at floor level, rather than picking the pup up. I think that all dogs like to be with their owners and puppies need plenty of time to interact and bond with their new family, however if it is important for the pup to become accustomed to being on their own for short periods of time then it is a lesson more easily learnt while they are young. Mummy dogs do not spend all of their time with their pups - by the time pups reach about 4 weeks of age the mum will happily spend more time away from them than with them, and the pups quickly settle to sleep in her absence. Even singleton puppies are left and learn to sleep on their. Most whelping boxes have one lower side to allow mum out and in my experience mums prefer to sleep away from the pups once they are becoming more mobile and toothy!
If I could be with my dogs all of the time I would be, but I can't. They have all learnt that it is ok and part of normal every day life to be left, right from the get go... now when I say 'You are not coming' they go to their beds. When I come in again the welcome is lovely, but they have spent the time I am out snoozing and are not distressed by being away from me


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi thank you.

I have started putting the crate that she sleeps in at night downstairs and she is fine in it if I am around but as soon as I move even just a little she is awake, when I move out of sight she just yepls and howls I feel horrible am I doing the right thing and just leaving her? when I get her out (i wait untill she is quiet) I do tell her she's agood girl and give her lots of ateniton? is that the right or the wrong thing to do?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't know. I've never used a crate. My two have boxes that they sleep in at night ( available to them during the day but rarely used!) so we're free to follow me anywhere. This has led to two very secure happy dogs. For me the difference is in asking your dog to stay, or making your dog stay. One they do for themselves, one is imposed. For me, that's the issue with crates. That's my view, not everyone's.


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

It's so hard what to know is right and wrong or what is for the best with so much difrent information on the internet and so many people saying difrent things x


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lcarp said:


> It's so hard what to know is right and wrong or what is for the best with so much difrent information on the internet and so many people saying difrent things x


Basically you have to do what YOU feel is right for you and e puppy as for every person that says crates are great, there will be just as many saying they are not. 
Personally I crate trained Freddie. His crate was within a play pen in the kitchen. However he only cried for the first night or two and only for a short time.
After a few months he didn't need the crate as he could be trusted!
But the fact that he is not frightened of being in a crate has been very useful when he stayed one night with a dog boarder and also at the vets after neutering.
I also use a soft crate for the car which serves as keeping him used to the concept of a crate and also keeps him safe....
I think Missy will eventually get used to you not being with her all the time, but you just have to start by leaving her for a few seconds, then minutes and so on. I always use the same words when I leave Freddie so he associates those words with me returning shortly.
It is hard, but it sounds like you are doing just great. X


----------

